# 100-ton hoppers in classifieds



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm selling my five 100-ton hoppers. 

100-ton hoppers


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Shoot!


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Fixed the link for ya.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Shad!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

why are you saling them?? baby dipers?? 
Your son will need it to load toys in.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

Mark wants some of those 2 bay hoppers!!!!!








Nick


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
Nick is right, 2 bay hoppers! The 100-ton hoppers have been fantastic, and I still run them regularly. Just last Sunday, as a matter of fact! But, my interests are in an earlier era, and the two bays fit in better than the 100-ton hoppers. 

Need more hoppers?

Mark
PS. the R&N hopper has been sold...but the 4 ECLSTS show cars from 2005 are still available.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

You need some more 100 ton hoppers Marty go for it. You like to paint any way. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been tempted believe me, if he gives me a package deal. 
But then i told Carrie no more spending,,yea right. 
I think the WM was $40 at the ECLSTS plus wheels???
it says sold on them..


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Marty, I fixed the classified ad. I did sell the R&N hopper. The others are still available. 

Current pricing for plastic wheeled 100 ton hoppers is about $51 on line. Add in the aristo metal wheels, time to swap, or the aristo modern trucks with metal wheels, and $65 is a fair price. And, while I haven't verified it, I suspect that the cars run for the show have different road numbers from the regular run, so theoretically, a WM fan could purchase an 8 car train of these hoppers for his/her WM GP-40 and be ready to rock! 

Mark


----------

